# This type crap has got to stop!!



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I used to do all new high end residential up until the economy took a crap in 06. I gave alot my service work back then to a good friend who is a plumbing contractor also. Since 07 I started doing some service and today I am mostly doing remodels, a few high end homes and about 35% total service which has opened my eyes to some **** I have never imagined. Some of these "Hacks" have no clue and should be locked up.. But this job I looked at 2 days ago in an apartment -turned Condo has pushed me to the limit.. I was told this was done by a plumber who was hired by a bank to remodel the bathroom so the bank could sell it. A permit was required for the job, but of course was not pulled.. I am being told this bathroom/laundry was done a year ago. Of course 6 months after the place flooded, the homeowner was told the bank would take care of it, nothing has been done yet and the bank has informed the homeowner that the original "contractor" will not go back out, and to find some one there to fix the issue and the bank will pay them. 

I have contacted the city on the permit issue and informed the homeowner to contact an attorney, which they have. They are asking me to price out the repair. This is a complete cluster-**** as I informed the owners they would lose the washer-dryer forever..oh ya, the dryer vent--it is piped to a lint box then then discharged into the room!!!!WTF!!!

The first picture shows the shower area which was a standard 5ft bathtub before. Not real sure what is all in the ground but I do know there is a 2" line hopefully from a trap below with a 2x11/2 santee, which the 11/2" is for the drainage of the washer, then 2 2" 90's over to the shower drain. There is no vent on the 11/2 line to the washer. All of this is totally ILLEGAL!!!! Well maybe not is a Hacks Code!!!

I will have more pics soon.. This whole bath will have to be taken out as I can only imagine the rest of the **** underground. The copper to pex connection is a classic!!

I can only hope that Florida soon does something about bank playing contractor and this hacker.. I feel for this people as they have been mislead.. I will have the city inspector out to look at this end of next week along with some others.. 



















Sorry for the rant-but I am still pissed off at how these ***ers get away was this ****.....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How long have you been in FLA?......:laughing: and you're just seeing this garbage now....:laughing:


Seriously, I read your post about you doing high-end homes which kept you insulated from the hack-inspired sub-par trash that some of us see all too often.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I hope their lawyer sues the snot out of the bank.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

LoL! That all you got? I see worse things almost daily.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Look at this garbage sideways, sorry


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Tilt your head to the left


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

That's your worst ?? BAHAHA !!!


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Those pictures may as well have been taken up here. Hack work is hack work. 

Can't be too surprised banks are trying to recoup some money from a likely default on the loan. 

Typical ginger-breading of a house as a former boss of mine used to say. Hell it has all the earmarks of a flip, hack remodel, or homeowner special. New white fixtures, earth tone tile, neutral wall colors. When I go into a home and see that kind of stuff I just sigh, because I know that its all for show and the plumbing under the floor or in the wall is old, jacked up, or just plain ****ed up. 

Focus on the good that comes out of this. Plumbers are going to be in high demand for decades and we will never run out of work. :thumbup:


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

What you guys are displaying is a rip off and un sanitary, but like I said I see worse almost daily, and here is a example


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> What you guys are displaying is a rip off and un sanitary, but like I said I see worse almost daily, and here is a example


Where there any survivors?


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Hell check this out. Found this on the first job this morning. I was there to clean a drain and didn't care to talk about improvements with this guy. Nice enough but house was clearly not a priority.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Hell check this out. Found this on the first job this morning. I was there to clean a drain and didn't care to talk about improvements with this guy. Nice enough but house was clearly not a priority.


That is fricking awesome! And looking at the 2" laying there, that feller is gonna need another wye:laughing:


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like an octupus


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

I bet someone was darn proud of that piece of work when they finished. Hell, I'd offer to clean every branch drain in the home at a discounted rate of $200 / per drain. You'd leave their with some fat pockets, bro!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I found this today


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Where there any survivors?


No casualties, but I suspect that's because the gas is hooked up wrong, so it's not firing enough to create a lot of carbon monoxide. Also hard to tell from the pic but the T&P valve is hooked up backwards (Seriously). I went out to troubleshoot this thing and when I found it I told him I had no interest in getting the thing running, because it may kill him.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Hell check this out. Found this on the first job this morning. I was there to clean a drain and didn't care to talk about improvements with this guy. Nice enough but house was clearly not a priority.


You can laugh at it, but I didn't notice anything illegal in the pic. Still think no flue or T&P is far worse. It sad how many not bad installs, but DANGEROUS installs I find in my area.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> I found this today


LoL I think I may blame the carpenter instead of the Plumber on that if it's a remodel.


----------



## Nlindbert (Sep 10, 2010)

Man I don't think the average joe should be allowed to hook up gas fired water heaters I've seen some shady hacks here lately in my neck of the woods! Had someone call for us to vent there jacuzzi brand tankless water heater...wasn't aware jacuzzi is making tankless heaters either but later found that the handyman had called us to do the vent for a not so regular customer we had worked for in the past! Guess the h/o just saved a bunch by switching to the local painter/plumber/electrical/yard working specialist!


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Nlindbert said:


> Man I don't think the average joe should be allowed to hook up gas fired water heaters I've seen some shady hacks here lately in my neck of the woods! Had someone call for us to vent there jacuzzi brand tankless water heater...wasn't aware jacuzzi is making tankless heaters either but later found that the handyman had called us to do the vent for a not so regular customer we had worked for in the past! Guess the h/o just saved a bunch by switching to the local painter/plumber/electrical/yard working specialist!


Yeah Jacuzzi water heaters are made by Rinnai. They are Rinnais with a with a Jacuzzi sticker. I once was called for a Jacuzzi that would run fine, with one fixture on then when they try two fixture it would error code out. I go out there its hooked up to 1/2" gas line (Thus the main cause of the issues.). Has no T&P and is vented with single wall smoke pipe! But now after this one yesterday, all I can say is at least he tried to vent it... Just so you know Jacuzzis are sold at Lowes.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> You can laugh at it, but I didn't notice anything illegal in the pic. Still think no flue or T&P is far worse. It sad how many not bad installs, but DANGEROUS installs I find in my area.


Nothing illegal in the picture but you have to know it got much worse as the lines ran to the fixtures. Unstrapped, questionable fall, improper venting, etc..
It was not my intention to say that what I saw was worse, the picture was put up more in response to the OP.

I should have taken a picture of the chimney where someone left the old pipe for a furnace unplugged with the water heater still in use. Probably vent more to the basement than out the roof.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Nothing illegal in the picture but you have to know it got much worse as the lines ran to the fixtures. Unstrapped, questionable fall, improper venting, etc.. It was not my intention to say that what I saw was worse, the picture was put up more in response to the OP. I should have taken a picture of the chimney where someone left the old pipe for a furnace unplugged with the water heater still in use. Probably vent more to the basement than out the roof.


LoL I know its not a competition, but that furnace venting your describing sounds worse. Your pic of the DWV was some crappy work. I'm just so full of piss and vinegar over that tankless. I walked away saying if I get this thing running it will kill you!! Wouldn't even troubleshoot it for a hourly rate.


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Hell check this out. Found this on the first job this morning. I was there to clean a drain and didn't care to talk about improvements with this guy. Nice enough but house was clearly not a priority.


This MIGHT be the funniest thing I have ever seen!


----------

